# NC - Greensboro Meet 10/24



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Got another NC meet here, but this time in Greensboro, NC. Havent narrowed down the exact location yet but it will be a park around the area.

Date: October 24, 2009
Time: 10am - 6pm
Location: TBD

So for those of you that couldnt make it out for the previous NC meets here is another opportunity and would be great if you could come! Food/drinks havent been planned out but I am sure we can all bring something, maybe do a cookout at the park or just order pizza. As the time gets closer I will update.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool

I'll be there


Jman


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Not gonna flake out this time! Jason said he's gonna swing by and check out Johnson street or deep river park to see if either would be a good candidate. I'll get there early to grab a bunch of spaces. 
If anyone is interested, I can bring TrueRTA and the ECM8000 if we get tired of using the right halves of our brains and need data to support.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be there for sure.

Johnson Street - no good. Deep River is good, but the shelter is right next to the playground - could get obnoxious. I'll try Jamestown Park tomorrow.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for scoping them out, Jason!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I'll be there for sure.
> 
> Johnson Street - no good. Deep River is good, but the shelter is right next to the playground - could get obnoxious. I'll try Jamestown Park tomorrow.


Thanks for checking that out Jason. From all the replies I got we should be good on getting everyone to chip in if we do have it at Jamestown Park.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have made a final decision on a location. It will be at Festival Park in High Point. 

The physical address is as follows: 1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC.

We will be at Shelter #3 which is overlooking the lake. There is a charcoal grill, bathrooms available, and trash cans. There is a nice sized parking lot right next to the shelter. 

I have reserved it for the following hours: 0930 to 1730 (9:30 AM to 5:30 PM) on 24 October 2009. It costs $70 for the 8 hours - it would be great if those who come can donate a little to pay for the shelter.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Still working with the 24 hour clock huh brother? 

Wish I could make this one. There are some really great sounding cars in the NC crew! Great guys to hang out with as well. Take plenty of pics for this homesick NC native huh?

Zach


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Still working with the 24 hour clock huh brother?
> 
> Wish I could make this one. There are some really great sounding cars in the NC crew! Great guys to hang out with as well. Take plenty of pics for this homesick NC native huh?
> 
> Zach


I will never loose some parts of my military 'learning' - I had a fail yesterday morning when I set the jenky alarm clock to 5:15 to get up - I didn't pay close enough attention to the little red dot that was indicating 'PM' and missed a 0600 meeting. Dang civilian clocks!

You would really like this venue as well - shelter is on a hill overlooking a very nice lake / golf course. I will certainly take some pics. I'll also give you a shout about getting up to Rocklin'. 

Take care bro!
J


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Very cool. Sounds like a great location! I'll happily pitch in for the cost. Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good time fellas. Didn't have things finished up for the last meet, but as long as I'm free from work I'll happily come and chip in. Bring that RTA... I need some help gettin everything dialed in.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love to have you join us.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the work getting the shelter J 


I got to get those Rainbows installed!!! I got the PG200.4 in but still need to come up with an amp rack solution for them (they are so fricking big!  ). I think I am going to put Pops manufacturing skills to work. After all the money I have spent on "professional" attempts, I am sure he and I (mostly he ) can come with something that will work. Just gotta get it all done by the 24th!!

J, holler if you want to get any cash to go towards the shelter. I will be in town weekend of the 24th, have to get some computer tuning on the Bird for the new intake, throttle body, and fuel injectors, just let me know if ya want to hang out or something. 

Jman


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

word.

ill be in key west with the navy for a few days starting tomorrow, and i am planning on taking leave upstate to NY for a few days in october but ill be back by the 20th... if things pan out thats a possible drive for me. if i get my IDQ8d4 pods done and give her a nice cleanup i might be able to attend. its about 4~5 hours depending on stuff.

i have a behringer RTA\MIC setup that we can compare to truRTA stuff and what not that i can tag along with me, plus a nice big 500wrms power inverter with 8awg cables lol.

ill see what i can do.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&source=hp&q=23455+virginia+beach+to+greensboro,+nc&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=8


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I want to try and make this one hopefully I'll have some stuff installed


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I have made a final decision on a location. It will be at Festival Park in High Point.
> 
> The physical address is as follows: 1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for doing this Jason, you are the man! I will definitely be chipping in.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Also I will be chipping in as well I forgot to post that


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

req said:


> word.
> 
> ill be in key west with the navy for a few days starting tomorrow, and i am planning on taking leave upstate to NY for a few days in october but ill be back by the 20th... if things pan out thats a possible drive for me. if i get my IDQ8d4 pods done and give her a nice cleanup i might be able to attend. its about 4~5 hours depending on stuff.
> 
> ...


I hope you can make it! 

I was in VA Beach 3 weeks ago - met up with some of the guys I went to Afghanistan with. I use to make that drive once a month for a year when I was in a Guard unit at SMR. I was tough after working from 0600 to 1500 (Friday night and Sunday afternoon). 

Anyway - stay safe on your travels, and I hope you can make it.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

req said:


> word.
> 
> ill be in key west with the navy for a few days starting tomorrow, and i am planning on taking leave upstate to NY for a few days in october but ill be back by the 20th... if things pan out thats a possible drive for me. if i get my IDQ8d4 pods done and give her a nice cleanup i might be able to attend. its about 4~5 hours depending on stuff.
> 
> ...


Would be really fun to take some measurements with TrueRTA versus that Behringer setup! The engineer in me eats this stuff up. Hope you can make it out!


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

hmmmm, I might be able to make it down for this. I'll have to see what's going on as it gets closer to the date.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

I can probably borrow the Audiocontrol RTA if it would be any help to anyone.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

ramos said:


> I can probably borrow the Audiocontrol RTA if it would be any help to anyone.


Definitely! I for sure wouldn't mind correlating data between as many RTA's as possible.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Will you guys be ok with me asking a bunch of questions I have no tuning experience. So the RTA will look pretty ugly :laugh:


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> Will you guys be ok with me asking a bunch of questions I have no tuning experience. So the RTA will look pretty ugly :laugh:


Absolutely. There's going to be a lot of knowledgeable folks there. I still like tuning by ear and then just hit it with the RTA to make sure nothing stands out horribly.
What's really interesting is seeing characteristics on the RTA repeatedly that correlate to sound systems you like.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

If it was Sunday instead of Saturday I could make it....


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> If it was Sunday instead of Saturday I could make it....


awww, well maybe next time then


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

That sucks David I really wanted to hear the prototype hybrid sub. I didn't get a chance at Elite Summer Nationals


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Try to make it to MECA finals....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Alright Fellas,

I am sending in the check today for the shelter - no refunds, so the date is set! It will be a very nice place to meet - even if we get bad weather.

Drake, do you want to start an atendee list now or wait for a bit? 

We will work out the grilling arangements (who is bringing what) when we get a little closer to the date.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking its a good thing we have a shelter in case it rains! We ought to work up an attendee list so we know how much we all need to chip in for the fee.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I say lets just wait a bit, I mean its still a good month ahead of us and alot of people dont know if they will be able to come until a week or two before. So lets just wait to get a list of who is coming til the week of the 12th. 

As far as chipping in, we will just divide it out when we get the list of who is coming and we can throw in a little extra for Jason doing all the work of finding a place to meet and reserving it.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm almost positive I'll be there and I'll try to bring both cars. Thanks for checking out all locations Jason! Should be a great time.


----------



## bandican (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm definitely interested in attending, and bringing as much to the knowledge table as I can.. and learn more from others as well. I'm putting it in my calendar


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bandican said:


> I'm definitely interested in attending, and bringing as much to the knowledge table as I can.. and learn more from others as well. I'm putting it in my calendar


Would be great if you can come!


----------



## bandican (Jun 16, 2009)

The Drake said:


> Would be great if you can come!


Really looking forward to it! Had a great time in the lanes last couple years! i'd love to be able to share my experiences!


----------



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like to be able to make to this meet. I was all set to make the one in Statesville, but had to work. Hopefully, I will have most of my install completed. I may bring a couple of friends who haven't been into car audio in years, but maybe they'll catch the bug again. Would that be ok?


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm bringing a few friends myself that aren't bringing cars to listen, but mostly to listen and see what is possible in car audio. I know it was eye opening for me, the first time I heard a good SQ car.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

An ear opening experience as well?  Bad humor right before lunch time - getting a bit punch drunk!


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> An ear opening experience as well?  Bad humor right before lunch time - getting a bit punch drunk!


haha


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

For my part, I would certainly encourage your friends to come - I think it is pretty satisfying when someone listens to an SQ oriented system and are blown away. 

I think it will be an enjoyable time just hanging out as well with some good guys. Once we get a little closer and figure out some cook out logistics - it would be great if everyone can help out. 

The more the merrier - it is a fairly large shelter / parking area - so there shouldn't be any issues in that respect. I don't believe they allow alcohol in this park, so we will have to leave the Kegs at home.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> For my part, I would certainly encourage your friends to come - I think it is pretty satisfying when someone listens to an SQ oriented system and are blown away.
> 
> I think it will be an enjoyable time just hanging out as well with some good guys. Once we get a little closer and figure out some cook out logistics - it would be great if everyone can help out.
> 
> The more the merrier - it is a fairly large shelter / parking area - so there shouldn't be any issues in that respect. I don't believe they allow alcohol in this park, so we will have to leave the Kegs at home.


What he said ^  

Any and all are welcome, the more people we can recruit into SQ the bigger and better meets we can have in the future! I for one am glad we have more NC people here.


----------



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds great! I'm looking forward to attending, although I'm not sure what to expect as this will be my first audio meet or event.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

BCF150 said:


> Sounds great! I'm looking forward to attending, although I'm not sure what to expect as this will be my first audio meet or event.


I predict a great deal of sitting in a car and listening to music! Bring critical listening music that you enjoy. 
Also should be fun to do some experimentation on the RTA. 

Oh, and I can definitely put down some burgers!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

im going to try and make it to this. hopefully ill have my setup together to see if anyone wants to give tweaking it a shot since im a complete novice.


----------



## bandican (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be happy to point you in the right direction, as will others i'm sure


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

alright. so i have until then to re-mount my HLCDs and rerun some optical cable.. do some last minute wire tidying and rebuild my door pods. jeez. thats a big deadline hahah.

hopefully i can do lots of work this weekend. i will be off of leave and back in va the weekend prior to that - so hopefully there will be time while im in NY that i can work on my stereo. means ill have to bring some tools upstate. hopefully its not super cold. so i can work on it up there. well, i hope you guys are happy that you made me do a bunch of work. i hope my ****ty bumper lasts the drive.

ill see you guys there. and there better be more than 5 of you lol.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like we are going to have some new faces for this GTG. Way cool! 

Guys, don't worry about everything being perfect  This is a great group of guys. Nobody is going to look down on your system, no matter the level of completion. You shoulda seen mine the first time Jason (bertholomey) saw and heard it!  It still has a ways to go but it is getting better  

Looking forward to meeting everyone!

Jman


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, be it known that not a single one of the drivers in my setup have a grill. Which is because they're all going to move locations soon, anyway. It does sound as if we're going to have a nice crowd, though! The more, the merrier, I say.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Im going to try and make it for this one too
Sounds like a fun time
I need to build my car before I go though =)


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Nothing like a meet to light a fire under all the stagnant installs!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

saMxp said:


> Nothing like a meet to light a fire under all the stagnant installs!


I hope I can get mine finished soon too but my wedding is like 2 weeks after the meet so I've been really busy with that.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well i did tons of work over the weekend and my hands have the tiny cuts and scratches to proove it lol. install does not look different, but i know much of the stuff i installed is much sturdier than it used to be lol.

hopefully i get my stuff in the mail from joey so i can fab these pods up to completion, then all is a go.

i hope you all can help me do some tuning, ive only been able to tune my system myself and learning what stuff is supposed to sound like is just as hard as installing the stuff hahah.

like i said;

ill be attending (bringing my pro-audio guitar buddy john)

ill have a nice A\C powersupply to run laptops\gear off of, and a 
The Behringer Ultra Curve Pro DSP 8024 with a Behringer ECM-8000 for my RTA setup.

so hopefully that gives us a little stuff to do with using the laptop based system versus a dedicated system, versus whatever else people bring.

and hopefully ill have my roomates badass camera too 

hope to see you all there... we better have a good showing of people lol. talk to your local friends if they have some interest!!!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

anyone needing router bits can pm me and Ill bring them with me =)


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

saMxp said:


> Yeah, be it known that not a single one of the drivers in my setup have a grill. Which is because they're all going to move locations soon, anyway. It does sound as if we're going to have a nice crowd, though! The more, the merrier, I say.


Yeah, the 3's in the X3 will probably be on the dash with towels behind them.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Will i lose points at the meet if i dont have grilles on my stuff John?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh and who wants 5 guys =)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

5 guys burgers and fries?

got one across the street from my place right now. lol.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be at the meet.  Count me in guys!

I'll bring the XTZ analyzer also so we can fool around with that for a while.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

anyone know a good place other than here to look for an 800prs??? no one has one for sale i just missed one for 250 and id love to find one around there. trying to get everything together to come out!!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be at the meet.  Count me in guys!
> 
> I'll bring the XTZ analyzer also so we can fool around with that for a while.


Excellent, glad you can make it this time Nick.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

req said:


> 5 guys burgers and fries?
> 
> got one across the street from my place right now. lol.


hey me too....

Wait... ummm.....

Are you gonna drive down for this? If I can get something in my car this weekend would you wanna convoy down?


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

casey said:


> anyone know a good place other than here to look for an 800prs??? no one has one for sale i just missed one for 250 and id love to find one around there. trying to get everything together to come out!!



onlinecarstereo has them for a decent price right now. I believe they're on sale for $367 or somewhere around there.


yep.... $367
Pioneer Premier DEH-P800PRS MP3 CD Players - In-Dash Receivers at Onlinecarstereo.com


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yeldak99 said:


> hey me too....
> 
> Wait... ummm.....
> 
> Are you gonna drive down for this? If I can get something in my car this weekend would you wanna convoy down?


im down man.

let me know, im goin no matter wat


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

req said:


> im down man.
> 
> let me know, im goin no matter wat



If I don't finish, If I can ride with you, I'll throw in on gas.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The Drake said:


> Excellent, glad you can make it this time Nick.


Can we all say "specrtal decay plot / waterfall plot"? That is the best tool of the XTZ analyzer that really shows where your vehicle has nulls which usually helps explain the frequency response in the lower octaves.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well nick, then i let you do the plotting for my car.

i really am going to need tuning help because honestly i have zero experience doing it - just trying what ive read, and going off theory and text documents are quite difficult lol.

and yeldyak - my buddy john is supposed to be coming with me, if his wife lets him that is lol. so the GTi is not going to have much room hahah. the back seats are really not a place id want anyone to ride in for 4 hours, but if thats how its gotta be, then thats how its gotta be. i would offert up my services to help you out but unfortunately ill be in NY this weekend finishing up my install (hopefully its not freezing cold lol. i plan on making the amp rack a bit more badass looking  

but its going to take a few hours hahah.

hopefully i get the stuff in the mail today *crosses fingers*


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i got my baffles today, and i continued the doorpod build. they are drying after their first coat of resin, they look real good too!! hopefully they will be presentable the weekend of our meet. thats what im hoping at least!!!

you guys better help me tune my system. all im going to have time to do is some xover stuff prior to this thing.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Shouldn't be hard to get you pointed in the right direction. Having other setups nearby as a reference point will be helpful.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I wish I could make it....maybe if the next one is held on a Sunday...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you can make it. just get in your car and come


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Gotta work...the time off for Finals was all I can use for the rest of the year


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

David_Edwards said:


> Gotta work...the time off for Finals was all I can use for the rest of the year


In your situation, (National Sales Manager for Hybrid) wouldn't this be considered a business trip? As nice as the place looks that these guys have picked out, it ain't no vacation.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Screw it, I just made another thread for the attendance list, lol. Here it is:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...c-greensboro-meet-10-24-attendance-check.html


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

The Drake said:


> So if your coming just put your name down next to what you are going to bring. Then of course figure we need to chip in a few bucks to Jason for the price of reserving the shelter. I am going to leave my name off til last and pick up whatever will be lacking. If for any reason you cant bring anything (finances, not eating, or whatever) then dont worry about it and just add your name to the list.
> 
> 1. Drake
> 
> ...


See everyone there


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

- REQ, Andy - ill be bringing some hot dogs from NY. they are good stuff. 
- buddy John


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> In your situation, (National Sales Manager for Hybrid) wouldn't this be considered a business trip? As nice as the place looks that these guys have picked out, it ain't no vacation.



I will be working at my other job on Saturday....sorry guys


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The Drake said:


> Here is a list of what I think should cover it. Just from looking at the thread so far looks like 15-20+ people. So if your coming just put your name down next to what you are going to bring.
> 
> 1. Drake
> 
> ...


RE my name above. Thanks Drake for putting this list together.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...c-greensboro-meet-10-24-attendance-check.html


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

glad you decided to get your ass installing ron.

im gettin pumped, i tore out my whole entire install for this. no joke, amps, subs, rebuilt door pods, reinstalled horns, reinstalled headunit, ran new optical wire. i did lots of **** lol.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

req said:


> glad you decided to get your ass installing ron.
> 
> im gettin pumped, i tore out my whole entire install for this. no joke, amps, subs, rebuilt door pods, reinstalled horns, reinstalled headunit, ran new optical wire. i did lots of **** lol.


My entire interior is sitting in my living room right now. I'm nearing a finish point, however, the damn temp dropped into the 50's today. I think that's going to hold up my deadening and stuff.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

BUMP!

put your RSVP in our other thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...o-meet-10-24-attendance-check.html#post857072

Electrodynamic (Nick?) - get your name on that list, id like to hear some stereo integrity stuff when im there!!

Ramos?

InjunV18?

David_Edwards??

minibox?

bandican?

BCF150?

casey?

g0a??!!

Notloudenuf

im calling you all out, if you dont sign up by the weekend you are all getting PM's


haha.


----------

